# Water valve will not shut off



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Water pressure holds that diaphram in valve closed..you need at least 20#. hooked to well water or RO system?


----------



## smcpherson (May 18, 2011)

It is on city water - no well or RO. 
Thanks for your help.
Scott


----------

